# Video: UberX driver says he was abandoned by insurance, Uber after crash



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

http://t.co/2NcheJxPxt


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

What happened to.Uber stepping in to cover collision w/$1,000 deductible if personal insurance denied coverage?

Inquisitive mind here.


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

Sue the piss out of them for every penny. They will pay up.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Yup! That's what you get for driving your car in a commercial sense. This is why I'm leaving. My auto insurance said they will drop me, period! I will not be covered for anything and be flagged. Meaning nobody will insure me from another company. State Farm told me Ubers insurance is a facade. Uber insurance did not cover accident: http://www.citynews.ca/2015/08/18/v...-was-abandoned-by-insurance-uber-after-crash/


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

UberX, Lyft driver? Guess what, you're not covered: http://m.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Drivers-for-Uber-Lyft-stuck-in-insurance-limbo-5183379.php


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> What happened to.Uber stepping in to cover collision w/$1,000 deductible if personal insurance denied coverage?
> 
> Inquisitive mind here.


If you look at the charts Uber discloses of insurance coverage, they are only actually saying they provide coverage for liability. I don't believe say they provide coverage for collision that covers damage to the driver's car. Unfortunately, there seems to still be a huge gap in insurance for the drivers, which will likely result in the drivers being out of luck with no insurance coverage for damage to their own cars if they get into an accident while driving for Uber.

This is a huge problem and would be solved if a drivers are willing to get the rideshare insurance offered in their states. As anyone who has received a quote from these companies knows, this insurance is more expensive than our personal insurance and the decrease in Uber rates makes it more difficult to cover these costs.

The insurance issues are still a problem for drivers and no one seems to care, including politicians. All they care about is that the consumer is protected. Anyone driving rideshare today without rideshare insurance is doing so at the risk of having to pay for damage to their cars out of their own pocket and being dropped by their insurance companies... This is something that bothers me everyday but I can't justify getting the rideshare insurance as I only drive part-time.

I would love to hear from anyone who actually was able to collect from Raiser/Uber for damage to their cars that occurred while driving for Uber.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> If you look at the charts Uber discloses of insurance coverage, they are only actually saying they provide coverage for liability. I don't believe say they provide coverage for collision that covers damage to the driver's car. Unfortunately, there seems to still be a huge gap in insurance for the drivers, which will likely result in the drivers being out of luck with no insurance coverage for damage to their own cars if they get into an accident while driving for Uber.
> 
> This is a huge problem and would be solved if a drivers are willing to get the rideshare insurance offered in their states. As anyone who has received a quote from these companies knows, this insurance is more expensive than our personal insurance and the decrease in Uber rates makes it more difficult to cover these costs.
> 
> ...


and you may also get sued by your passenger(s) .. this uberX driver appears to be looking at a lawsuit against him by his passenger, who was in the car when they got nailed


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Uber liability insurance covers PAX. Uber is doing a CYA w/the liability policy and the extra $1M umbrella policy.

It carries NO COVERAGE whatsoever for the driver for medical or property damage.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> and you may also get sued by your passenger(s) .. this uberX driver appears to be looking at a lawsuit against him by his passenger, who was in the car when they got nailed


I didn't get that from the clip. However, assuming that is true, the passengers need to go after Uber. If the passenger didn't include Uber as a defendant, the driver can implead Uber into the lawsuit. Uber's insurance, not the driver, is clearly is on the hook via the liability insurance coverage for any injury sustained by the passenger. That would be the first thing any decent attorney would do.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Uber liability insurance covers PAX. Uber is doing a CYA w/the liability policy and the extra $1M umbrella policy.
> 
> It carries NO COVERAGE whatsoever for the driver for medical or property damage.


If this is in fact Uber's position, it is a very short sighted strategy. The press will be all over them....


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> and you may also get sued by your passenger(s) .. this uberX driver appears to be looking at a lawsuit against him by his passenger, who was in the car when they got nailed


This is also in Canada. Not sure how their insurance laws work.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I wish the press would get all over Uber/Raiser, LLC for telling drivers "they are covered in an accident." I did my research, and was told by local Uber staff, "You are covered by a $1M liability policy.

No,.Raiser,LLC. carries a $1M umbrella policy to CT(heir)A for lawsuits.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> http://t.co/2NcheJxPxt


 This is from Toronto Canada. Uber_Canada's Insurance is Contingent coverage only, for All claims from Riders, Riders or other parties. The Drivers personal car insurance is the Primary Insurance.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/back-in-the-news-again-uber-insurance.32590/


----------



## UberPlates (Jun 24, 2015)

Greetings from Australia folks! 

I think Uber Australia offers the same type of insurance as Uber Canada... 
So many of my concerns with Uber stem back to insurance issues...  hmm...

This was a good post riChElwAy,

Gee, that is one tricky username! 

_Yeah, great post this one, keep it up everybody... _
.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Great thread, Rich.
One more piece of proof that TK is the reincarnation of PT Barnum.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Great thread, Rich.
> One more piece of proof that TK is the reincarnation of PT Barnum.


indeed a key aspect of (((The Uber Business Model))) is counting on suckers born every 60 seconds


----------



## Adrasteia (Aug 21, 2015)

UberX Insurance deficiency in Canada is so obvious, still a lot of dump asses don't give a damn. I think it really depends on one's net worth. Possible void liability coverage, one could choose to go bankruptcy directly.
I will follow closely Tawfiq Alam's case to see how UBER reacts and decide if I will be driving again. Unfortunately, we had seen Syed Muzzafar (SF) been dropped by UBER, since he was not in an accepted trip.

Comprehend again what UBER posts in partner blog about insurance.








It literally doesn't cover nothing of Uber Driver, so called partner.
We drive Uber because we work hard, not because we are desperate. The more I read, the closer I get to hate from my initial trust.


----------



## UberPlates (Jun 24, 2015)

http://www.citynews.ca/2015/08/18/v...-was-abandoned-by-insurance-uber-after-crash/

I hope this fella will be okay... I've been thinking of him a bit this week...
.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

*https://communities.usaa.com/t5/USAA-News/How-Ride-Share-Gap-Protection-Works-From-Start-to-Stop/ba-p/70156*

This article has the best illustration as to the gap in Uber liability insurance. There is absolutely _*nothing*_ for bodily & property damage for the driver, which has been pointed out.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Hope he sues Ubers pants off.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber lies, just like Bill Gates use to lie while building Microsoft and now that they are billionaires just try to sue them.
Time and money is on their side, they already know you don't have the money to pay for a lawyer's time.


----------



## Adrasteia (Aug 21, 2015)

Just attended a UBER webinar, "September is coming" big time. The guy didn't mention anything about insurance. Seems made no progress in terms of proper coverage.


----------

